# Evaluate server permorance



## hurricane_sh (Mar 3, 2011)

My server hosts dozens of websites, static sites, forums and blogs, big (to me, 2K daily visits) and small. I rarely get performance complaints, uptime seems good - usually under 0.3, but they have been growing quickly, which makes me wonder if I should get another server to split the websites.

How do you evaluate your server performance? How to know when to get another server? Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 3, 2011)

hurricane_sh said:
			
		

> How do you evaluate your server performance? How to know when to get another server? Thanks!


Measure twice, cut once. Professionals monitor servers 24 hours a day, 7 days a week. By looking at the long term graphs you can make predictions for the future. So you'll know when to start investing in additional gear before performance actually becomes an issue.

This is similar to a store manager, he knows how many products X he sells per week, he knows what's still in stock. He'll start ordering new products before his stock runs out.


----------

